# Cannot connect to WPA wifi network with wicd

## oneself

Hi,

I'm trying to connect to my company's wifi network using wicd.  I am able to connect to using NetworkManager, but I would like to get away from that because I am using xmonad, and getting Gnome apps running on it is annoying.

When I use NetworkManager, I configure it as follows:

Wireless Security: WPA & WPA2 Enterprise

Authentication: Protected EAP (PEAP)

CA Certificate: (none)

PEAP Version: Automatic

Inner Authentication: MSCHAPv2

And I am able to connect.  Am am also able to connect to my home wifi with wicd.

My problem is that I am not sure how to configure wicd to do the same.  I've tried "WPA-PEAP", "WPA2-PEAP", and "PEAP with TKIP/MSCHAPV2" but they don't seem to work.

Am I missing something?

----------

## theamazingplant2

Hi!

I am not by any means an expert, and am still new with gentoo, but the only way that i could manage to get wifi working was with wpa_supplicant. 

```

emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

```

In order to do this, you will most likely have to chroot into the partition or use a live cd to chroot into the gentoo and install it from that.

once you do that, edit the wpa_supplicant.conf file and put in the information you get from entering 

```

wpa_passphrase <yournetworkname> <yournetworkspassword>

```

I hope i can help, and if you need any more info i could try and help the best i can, but i am not an expert, its just that i was having a very similar problem to yours, and i thought i might be able to help.

----------

## BillWho

oneself,

wpa_supplicant is the best choice for wireless according to the gentoo handbook.

I've posted my net and wpa_supplicate.conf files  here for someone else if you're interested.

Good luck   :Smile: 

----------

